# Packing



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

jUst a random paragraph, from my humorous accounts of our first horse packing experiences. Not sure of publishing rules, far as blogs, so will just post a random sample

'During our first fall hunt in the Ram area, our saddle horses were two honest older steeds, whose main faults were that usual dragging gait horses adopt when headed away from home base, requiring constant prodding the first five miles, until they resign themselves to working a full day.
Our pack horse, Buck, a pinto, had the dubious distinction of living up to his name by exploding into a bout of bucking at unexpected and usually inopportune moments. He also lacked any experience in packing out game. We were advised , that should we shoot something ( royal ‘we’ ), one of us should then ride the unpredictable Pinto and pack one of the seasoned saddle horses instead.
After a crash course on packing, including the tying of the diamond hitch, we were on our own, and with the warning ringing in our ears, that should our packing endeavor be less than perfect and result in the load shifting, Buck would take it as a cue or excuse to dispose of his unwanted load!


----------

